# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  كلام الأئمة الأعلام المالكية في قـــراءة القرآن جماعة

## ابوانس عيسى الجزائري

كلام الأئمة الأعلام المالكية في قـــراءة القرآن جماعة
كلام الإمام: الباجي المالكي:       (المنتقي 01/02/345)
قوله (كان في قوم يقرؤون) دليل على جواز الاجتماع لقراءة القرآن على معنى   الدرس له والتعليم والمذاكرة وذلك بأن يقرأ المتعلم على المعلم أو يقرأ  المعلم على المتعلم أو يتساويا في العلم فيقرأ أحدهما على الآخر على وجه  المذاكرة له والمدارسة له وسئل مالك عن قراءة مصر الذين يجتمع الناس إليهم  فكان رجل منهم يقرأ في النفر يفتح عليهم أنه أحسن لا بأس به، وقد قال مرة  أنه كرهه وعابه، وقال: يقرأ ذا و يقرأ ذا  قال الله تعالى :((فإذا قرئ  القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون)) .ولو كان يقرأ واحد ويستثبت من  يقرأ عليه أو يقرؤون عليه واحدا واحدا على رجل واحد لم أر به بأسا، ثم قال  رحمه الله (مسألة) وأما أن يجتمعوا فيقرؤون في السورة الواحدة مثل ما يعمل  أهل الإسكندرية وهي التي تسمى القراءة بالإدارة فكرهه مالك وقال: لم يكن  هذا من عمل الناس ووجه ذلك الكراهية للمباراة في حفظه والمباهاة بالتقدم  فيه.

كلام الإمام خليل المالكي:                         (المختصر)
وكره سجود شكر أو زلزلة وجهر بها بمسجد وقراءة بتلحين كجماعة…
جاء في (حاشية البناني على شرح الزرقاني 01/275)
التشبيه بما سبق في الكراهة والمقصود هنا أن قراءة القرآن جماعة بصوت واحد  مكروهة عند الإمام مالك لأسباب أربعة وهي: (الأول) مخالفتها لعمل أهل  المدينة، قال ابن يونس: لم يكن من عمل الناس ورآها بدعة. (الثاني) أنها  تؤدي لترك بعضهم شيئا من القرآن عند ضيق النفس حيث يسبقهم البعض الآخر.  (الثالث) أنها تؤدي لعدم الإصغاء للقرآن وهو الذي أمرت به الآية من قوله  تعالى ((وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون)). (الرابع)  تأديتها إلى المباهاة والمنافسة كما هو مشاهد ومعلوم. قال ابن رشد: هذا  إنما كرهه مالك لأنه مبتدع ليس من فعل السلف ولأنهم يبتغون به الألحان  وتحسين الأصوات، بموافقة بعضهم بعضا وزيادة بعضهم في صوت بعض.

كلام الإمام الخرشي المالكي:               (الخرشي على مختصر سيدي خليل 01/1/352)
وكره مالك اجتماع القراء يقرؤون في سورة واحد ة وقال: "لم يكن من عمل الناس  ورآها بدعة"، ومحل كراهة قراءة الجماعة ما لم يشترط ذلك الواقف…

كلام الإمام الدردير المالكي:                (الشرح الصغير على مختصر أقرب المسالك 01/155)
(و) يكره (قراءة جماعة) يجتمعون فيقرؤون شيئا من القرآن معا نحو سورة "يس"  ومحل الكراهة [إذ لم تخرج] القراءة [عن حدها] الشرعي في المسألتين وإلا  حرمت وهذا القدر زدناه عليه [و] كره [جهر بها] أي بقراءة القرآن [بمسجد]  لما فيه من التخليط على المصلين والذاكرين مع مظنة الرياء….) 

كلام الإمام الشاطبي المالكي:  (الاعتصام :2/ 290-292) 
قال الإمام الشاطبي في القسم في الثاني من مبحث البدع الإضافية (وهو أن  يصير العمل العادي أو غيره كالوصف للعمل المشروع إلا أن الدليل على أن  العمل المشروع لم يتصف في الشرع بذلك الوصف فظاهر الأمر انقلاب العمل  المشروع غير مشروع…) إلى أن قال(ومن أمثلة لك أيضا قراءة القرآن بالإدارة  على صوت واحد، فإن تلك الهيئة زائدة على مشروعية القراءة…) وقال أيضا  (ويشبه هذاما في سماع ابن القاسم عن مالك في القوم يجتمعون جميعا فيقرؤون  في السورة الواحدة مثل ما يفعل أهل الإسكندرية فكره ذلك و أنكر أن يكون من  عمل الناس، وسئل ابن القاسم أيضا عن نحو ذلك فحكي الكراهية عن مالك ونهى  عنها ورآها بدعة وقال في رواية أخرى عن مالك وسئل عن القراءة بالمسجد فقال:  لم يكن بالأمر القديم وإنما هو شيء أحدث ولم يأت آخر هذه الأمة بأهدى مما  كان عليه أولها و القرآن حسن . قال ابن رشد: يريد التزام القراءة في المسجد  إثر صلاة من الصلوات على وجه مخصوص حتى يصير ذلك كله سنة، مثل ما بجامع  قرطبة إثر صلاة الصبح قال فرأى ذلك بدعة فقوله في الرواية (والقرآن حسن)  يحتمل أن يقال إنه يعني أن تلك الزيادة من الاجتماع وجعله في المسجد منفصل  لا يقدح في حسن القراءة القرآن ويحتمل - وهو الظاهر – أنه يقول: قراءة حسن  على غير ذلك الوجه بدليل قوله في موضع آخر (ما يعجبني أن يقرأ القرآن إلا  في الصلاة والمساجد لا في الأسواق والطرق) فيريد أنه لا يقرأ إلا على النحو  الذي كان يقرأه السلف، وذلك يدل على أن قراءة الإدارة مكروهة عنده فلا  تفعل أصلا وتحرز بقوله (والقرآن حسن) من توهم أنه يكره قراءة القرآن مطلقا  فلا يكون في كلام مالك دليل على انفكاك الاجتماع من القراءة والله أعلم)  

كلام الإمام الدردير المالكي:                  (حاشية الدسوقي على الشرح الكبير 01/285)
(قوله [يجتمعون فيقرؤون معا] إنما كرهت القراءة على هذا الوجه لأنه خلاف  العمل وللزم تخليط بعضهم على بعض وعدم إصغاء بعضهم لبعض وهو مكروه وأما  اجتماع جماعة يقرأ واحد ربع حزب مثلا وآخر ما يليه وهكذا، فذكر بعضهم  الكراهة في هذه الصورة، ونقل النووي عن مالك جوازها قال: وهو الصواب إذ لا  وجه للكراهة).

كلام الإمام عليش المالكي:                (منح الجليل 01/333 - 334)
(وشبه في الكراهة فقال [ك] قراءة [الجماعة] معا بصوت واحد فتكره لمخالفة  العمل ولتأديتها لترك بعضهم شيئا منه لبعض عند ضيق النفس وسبق الغير ولعدم  الإصغاء للقرآن المأمور به في قوله تعالى [وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له  وأنصتوا] إن لم تؤد إلى تقطيع الكلمات وإلا حرمت وأما اجتماع جماعة يقرأ  أحدهم ربع حزب مثلا والآخر الذي يليه وهكذا فقيل مكروه ونقل النووي عن  الإمام مالك رضي الله عنه جوازه البناني، هو الصواب إذ لا وجه لكراهته،  قلت: وجهها مخالفته للعمل من مدارسة جبريل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وترك  بعضهم لبعض وتأديته إلى المباهاة والمنافسة كما هو مشاهد…).

كلام ابن رشد المالكي:          (ت 520 هـ)          (البيان والتحصيل 18/349)
([في الاجتماع في قراءة القرآن] قال: وسئل عن القوم يجتمعون فيقرؤون القرآن  جميعا السورة الواحدة فقال: إني لأكره ذلك،ولو كان بعضهم يتعلم من بعض لم  أر بذلك بأسا، قيل له: أرأيت إن كان واحد منهم يقرأ عليهم ؟ قال: لا بأس  به، قال: وسئل عن القوم يجتمعون فيقرؤون السورة الواحدة فقال: لا يعجبني  هذا ولا أحبه ولكن لو قرؤوا على رجل منهم واحد أو قرأ عليهم رجل منهم لم أر  بذلك بأسا ،فقيل له :لا بل يقرؤون جميعا على رجل منهم واحد،قال: لا يعجبني  ذلك وأنا أكره الذي بلغني عن بعض أهل الشام يجتمع النفر جميعا فيقرؤون  السورة الواحدة فقال: لا يعجبني هذا ولا أحبه ولكن يقرأ عليهم رجل منهم  ويقرؤون عليه واحدا واحدا، أترى الناس اليوم أرغب في الخير ممن مضى ؟ لم  يكن يفعله أحد فلا يعجبني ولا أحبه…).

كلام الونشريسي المالكي:           (ت 914 هـ)                (المعيار المعرب 11/112)
([قراءة الحزب جماعة في المسجد] وسئل أبو إسحاق الشاطبي عن قراءة الحزب  بالجمع هل يتناوله قوله عليه السلام (ما اجتمع قوم في بيت) الحديث كما وقع  لبعض الناس أو هو بدعة ؟ فأجاب: إن مالكا سئل عن ذلك فكرهه، وقال: هذا لم  يكن من عمل الناس، وفي العتبية سئل عن القراءة في المسجد، يعني على وجه  مخصوص كالحزب ونحوه، وقال: يكن بالأمر القديم، وإنما هو شيء أحدث يعني أنه  لم يكن في زمان الصحابة والتابعين، قال: ولن يأتي آخر هذه الأمة بأهدى مما  كان عليه أولها وقال في موضع آخر، أترى الناس اليوم أرغب في الخيرممن مضى  يعني أنه لو كان في ذلك خير لكان السلف أسبق إليه ويدل على أنه ليس بداخل  تحت معنى الحديث).

كلام الحبيب بن طاهر المالكي:             (الفقه المالكي وأدلته: 1/294)
(ويكره قراءة القرآن جماعة بأن يجتمع الناس فيقرؤون معا ومحل الكراهة إذا  لم تخرج عن حدها الشرعي وإلا حرمت وإنما كرهت القراءة على هذا الوجه لأنه  خلاف ما عليه العمل ولأنه مظنة التخليط وعدم إصغاء بعضهم لبعض وأما اجتماع  جماعة يقرأ واحد ربع حزب مثلا وآخر ما يليه وهكذا فنقل عن  مالك جوازها   قال البناني: وهو الصواب، ويكره الجهر بقراءة القرآن بالمسجد لما فيه من  التخليط على المصلين والذاكرين مع مظنة الرياء وينهى القارئ جهرا ويخرج منه  إذا لم يظهر منه امتثال ذلك إذا قصد بقراءته دوام القراءة كالذي يتعرض  بقراءته لسؤال الناس…).

كلام ابن أبي زيد القيرواني المالكي:   (ت 386 هـ)             (النوادر والزيادات 1/529)
([في الاجتماع للقراءة بألحان أو بغير ألحان أو للتعليم] من "العتبية" قال  ابن القاسم، قال مالك :(لا بأس بما يفعل بمصر يقرئ الرجل النفر يفتح عليهم)  قال (والقراءة في المسجد محدث ولن يأتي آخر هذه الأمة بأهدى مما كان عليه  سلفها والقرآن حسن) قيل: فالنفر في المسجد وإذا حف أهله جعلوا رجلا حسن  الصوت يقرأ لهم ؟ فكرهه. قيل: فقول عمر لأبي موسى، ذكرنا ربنا ؟ قال: ما  سمعت بهذا قط،وكره القراءة بالألحان وقال: اتخذوا ذلك للأكل عليه، وكره  اجتماع النفر يقرؤون في سورة واحدة).

كلام الحطاب المالكي:      (ت 954 هـ)         (مواهب الجليل لشرح مختصر خليل 2/362)
(… قال في "المدخل"، وكره مالك رفع الصوت بالقراءة والتقريب فيه، انتهى  بالمعنى، وقال بعده: المسجد إنما بني للصلاة وقراءة القرآن تبع للصلاة ما  لم تضر بالصلاة فإذا أضرت بها منعت ثم قال: وهذه المسألة لا يعلم فيها خلاف  بين أحد من متقدمي أهل العلم أعني رفع الصوت في القراءة والذكر في المسجد  مع وجود مصل يقع له التشويش بسببه انتهى ثم قال: وليس لقائل أن يقول: إن  القراءة والذكر جهرا أو جماعة تجوز في المسجد لنص العلماء أو فعلهم وهو أخذ  العلم في المسجد لأن مالكا سئل عن رفع الصوت بالعلم في المسجد فأنكر ذلك  وقال: (علم ورفع الصوت ؟) فأنكر أن يكون علم فيه رفع صوت وفيه كانوا يجلسون  في مجالس العلم كأخي السرار، فإذا كان مجلس العلم على سبيل الاتباع فليس  فيه رفع صوت، فإن وجد فيه رفع صوت منع وأخرج من فعل ذلك. انتهى).
هذا وصلّ اللهم وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------

